# 2002 Acura RSX-S Beater Build



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been slowly working on this for the past month, but thought I would post up some pics to get things started.

The car is a 2002 Acura RSX-S. This is my daily beater and it gets USED. 

Here are some pics of it not long after I bought it several years ago.




























Here it is a couple years later



















And this is how it sits now


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is the list of stuff I have bought to install

Alpine 9887
Hertz ML 280 tweets
Hertz ML 165 woofers
JL Audio 12W7
Audison LRX 5.1k

Stinger HPM Ring battery terminals
Stinger 1/0 HPM amp wiring kit
3/4" King Starboard for the speaker baffles
Monster Cable MPC I402 SW 5M RCA's (2 channel Subwoofer rca's)
Monster Cable MPC I404 4C 5M (4 channel rca's)
Monster Cable MPC S402 SW 5M (10 gauge subwoofer cable)
Stinger pro 12 gauge wire
Stinger pro 14 gauge wire
Techflex for all cables
Metra 81-4300 (cut in half to make rain guards)
Butyl rope to seal baffles
A crapload of SecondSkin damplifier pro
36 sq ft of Luxury liner pro


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I love RSX's. i really want one, and have for a while. looks good so far. keep it posted


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

that audison is fn sweet!!!not that the rest isnt!im just an amphead lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

what did you do with the stock wheels?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

They went the way of the Dodo a couple years ago.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

oh wow, nice stuff. I cant wait for this


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Torquem said:


> They went the way of the Dodo a couple years ago.


Piss, I'm looking for a set.. the wheels on my EP are a ***** to wash and RSX wheels would not look too far off.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Got the tweets installed in the pillars this evening.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice daily "beater".... great equipment choice too.

is there a non beater car?


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

How much did you save by buying the hertz sepret vs buying a componet set?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

i'd opt for LRX 2.9 for just the midbass.. 160w from lrx 5.1 doesn't put out enough power for those midbass lol.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

khanhfat said:


> i'd opt for LRX 2.9 for just the midbass.. 160w from lrx 5.1 doesn't put out enough power for those midbass lol.


it don't take a whole lot of power to light that car up.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

those first aftermarket wheels you had mixed with that bodykit looked like some well sorted out mugen factory upgrade, very tasteful mods done to that car! Look forward to the stereo as well, wish my main car was in the shape of your beater


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Got a little more done on the ride so I thought I would update the thread.










I went a little different route with the tweeters. I decided it would be better to mount them on axis at ear level. I havnt decided what to cover them with yet.



















Here are the baffles that I made out of King Starboard 3/4" thick. I also fabbed up some rain guards. I then went around the baffle with some butyl rope from SoundDeadenerShowdown


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I laid some Second Skin LLP over the the entire car although I only remembered to get pics of the doors. I did have to go back later and trim away some of the MLV on the doors where it was not allowing the interior panel to go back on.



















And here are the ML165's installed.




























And of course my brother couldn't resist putting the butyl rope to good use.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

were those missouri plates in the first pics?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

yup. moved from just north of St. Louis at the beginning of the year.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

great system build 

your car is going to slump


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

nice stache, sub'd


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks good. Subscribed


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

how does the hertz sound in the door, did you put any deadening?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

They are not operational yet. I am in the process of building a place for the amp in the hatch. The whole car has been deadened.


----------



## na_rsx (Sep 1, 2009)

bump for a fellow rsx audio enthusiast


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an 04 that is silver, I think you have the best looking beater I have ever seen. Wow, I really like your setup. What brand of body kit is that? That car has a lot of taste. Cheers buddy!!


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

grantwb1 said:


> I have an 04 that is silver, I think you have the best looking beater I have ever seen. Wow, I really like your setup. What brand of body kit is that? That car has a lot of taste. Cheers buddy!!


Thanks 
The front bumper is authentic Mugen, the sides are the factory Aspec, and the rear is a buddyclub. I actually like the Mugen rear lip better, but it came out after I bought the buddyclub. I would like to switch it out someday.


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

nice ride.my beater is a 93 del sol wanna trade??


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Got the sub box in today. I wanted something that I could take out of my hatch if I needed to haul something big. This fits the bill nicely. An enclosure fabbed just for my car would have been nice, but not practical for what I need. Anyways.... I ran some Stinger 10 guage expert wire, to some partsexpress binding posts. I then terminated the wire with some Monster banana plugs.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Another fellow RSX-S'er right here. Do you have any pics of the a pillars. I'm still debating to go that route still. 

Also, where did you mount the Audison?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I am going to have the pillars covered in Recaro fabric some time next week. I'll snap some pics when they are done. The Audison is not yet mounted, but is most likely going in the spare tire well.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Finished my install today. Got a rough tuning done and all I can say is... holy crap. It sounds incredible. I'll get some pics of the finished install when I return from my trip.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

pics please


----------

